# Unable to project my smartphone screen to new 4K TV



## P4-630 (Mar 15, 2021)

As the title says.

When I enable wifi and then Smart View on my phone I select my TV, 
it's trying to connect and then everytime it says:

"Casting screen has ended"

My phone is a Galaxy S7.

My nephew was here yesterday, he also has an S7 and he connected right away.

So what's wrong with my phone, why can't I stay connected to my TV?


----------



## P4-630 (Mar 16, 2021)

Bump, anyone?


----------



## animal007uk (Mar 16, 2021)

Hmm a few things to try if not done so already.

1. Go into the smart TV options and look for any connected devices and remove them (if the TV has this option)
2. Reset the wireless or lan connection on the TV and then do a fresh connection.
3. Do a full TV reset and yes it's a pain in the backside having to set it all up again but can help.
4. Remove all connections from your router and also reset it.
5. Backup anything you need to on your phone and maybe give that a reset to.

If none of that works then no idea and hope someone else can help.


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 16, 2021)

On the s10 it was not so straight forward. I always used what seemed like an app in the settings.... Something simple like "screen share" or "smart share."


----------



## Mac2580 (Apr 11, 2021)

I have had this issue as well in the past with mid range Samsung TVs. Factory reset the TV sign into WIFI and then into the Samsung account ASAP. On S8 and S10 you need to use the Smarthings app.


----------

